# Sprite Ice



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Has anyone else tried this new product yet ??. It's really interesting, lemon/lime soda with hint of mint.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Interesting - it hasn't even hit us here yet.

We have Tropical Sprite Remix. It tastes like carbonated tropical punch - very nice, if you like that type of thing.


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

i havent heard of ice but heres the link for remix (havent had it yet) http://www.spriteremix.com/


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Sprite Ice... otherwise known as Scope.


----------

